# Pork Shoulder - Skin On or Off?



## signalguys (Aug 11, 2012)

Some trim it off leaving the fat underneith. Some say leave it on and poke holes in it. Some say score it down to the fat. Some say remove it because the rub will not penetrate it.

What do you do?


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 11, 2012)

This is how I do mine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125208/3-shoulder-picnic-ham-smoke-w-q-view


----------



## startedsmokin (Aug 11, 2012)

Off!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 11, 2012)

I usually smoke butts but I caught some picnics on sale awhile back and I followed Eric's method here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...mmed-butt-wet-dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-method

and it turned out to be the juiciest pork with the best bark I've done so far.

I don't like fat and I'm sure not going to eat the skin and I want my rub getting to the meat so I trim off all the skin and fat.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Skin on always.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 11, 2012)

The skin is like a big condom keeping the rub and smoke away from the meat. That's what the skin normally does right?


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 11, 2012)

Ironhorse07 said:


> The skin is like a big condom keeping the rub and smoke away from the meat. That's what the skin normally does right?


Thats what I think and unless you are going to eat it why rub it?


----------



## ak1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Make skin crispy. It's like pork candy.


----------

